# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Does anyone have contact information for Mike Gzik?

## Jalane

Does anyone have current contact information for Mike Gzik?  I have tried several times unsuccessfully to contact him to see if he is available to speak at the Opticians Association of Virginia Spring Convention and Trade Show.  If anyone has current information, please contact me at jalane@rica.net or jreed@augustaeyeassociates.com.


Thanks, 

Jalane :Confused:

----------


## harry a saake

I can tell you he has a place in upstate, N.Y., you might try contacting the state board, they would have to know

----------

